# directional shaped board and switch riding...



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

just wondering, is a twin board better for switch riding than a directional board? but then again i noticed SW's pro model is a directional board and he obviously has no issue riding switch.

does it matter? i guess as long as you mount the bindings in the center?


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

It's definitly possible to ride switch with a directional board even with a setback stance. But I would say that its for sure going to be easier with a centered stance and even more easy with a twin shaped board.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

You can definitly ride switch on a directional board with bindings setback but I think it would make it difficult to ride through deep powder.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> just wondering, is a twin board better for switch riding than a directional board? but then again i noticed SW's pro model is a directional board and he obviously has no issue riding switch.
> 
> does it matter? i guess as long as you mount the bindings in the center?


The flex of a true twin board will make it easier to ride switch as it is the same both ways down the board. It will also have the same length of edge both ways (provided your centered of course) both ways so it makes it easier to score turns. Thus, whether you're doing switch or normal riding, both ways will feel more the same.



... like a bisexual.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

*Directional Board:*
Usually tip-soft and a bit longer, tail-stiff and a bit shorter.
Soft tip allows smoother turn initiation and better dampening.
Stiff tail allows more snap comming out of turn and better ollie power.

*True-twin Board:*
Flex pattern varies. 
Generally inferior compared to above's "forward" direction.
Some are soft all around enabling forigveness in park.
Some like "Skate Banana" are stiff on the ends and soft in the middle to allow for presses while still being decent at ollying and riding.


In general, if you like speed, go for a directional. If you like tricks, go for a "true" twin.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Snowfox said:


> The flex of a true twin board will make it easier to ride switch as it is the same both ways down the board. It will also have the same length of edge both ways (provided your centered of course) both ways so it makes it easier to *score *turns. Thus, whether you're doing switch or normal riding, both ways will feel more the same.
> 
> 
> 
> *... like a bisexual*.


Not sure about feeling the same, but definately doubles your chance to score!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't mount your bindings in the board's center on a directional board. It's going to handle awkwardly. The best way I can describe it is that it will handle like you are riding switch when you are in your normal direction.

The board's actual center is where the reference points for the binding mount lies. This is where the middle of the sidecut and board's flex pattern lie. Mount your bindings starting from the reference point and move them out opposite direction or towards each other the same amount of space to keep with the board's shape and pattern. You can setback for pow riding, but by placing them in the measured middle, you are actually setting your stance forward which is a no-no.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

thnx for the tips. what i dont get this that why would shaun white's board be directional? since he has to ride switch just as good as regular in the pipe. so the logical choice would be a twin board but he rides a directional. confusing. and clearly he has no issues with it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

90% rider 10% board. I do switch pow runs on a 67 swallow tail going to tell me that's impossible?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Everyone, even pros have a unique preference. My own belief is that some of these pros are so used to shredding on a certain type of board that they never bother changing it up that much. Imagine being at Shaun White's level in competitive snowboarding. You've been shredding on a directional board since you were a little kid and you've been winning many times over and still continue to do so on this directional board. Why would you want to change to a twin or a rocker? My guess is that this is the same reason that he uses conversion plates for his board rather than EST bindings.

Shaun White is obviously someone who takes competition seriously and completely changing his setup when his current one works fine for him is risky (again, just a theory of mine).

Then there is the aspect of a cambered directional board being snappier and more stable than a twin.

By the way, I learned switch on my Shaun White board.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

jegnorge said:


> thnx for the tips. what i dont get this that why would shaun white's board be directional? since he has to ride switch just as good as regular in the pipe. so the logical choice would be a twin board but he rides a directional. confusing. and clearly he has no issues with it.



I think the first drop is going in the same direction. Then the hit is the biggest air or something. This "start" can make a huge difference in events like the olympics and stuff where normally everyone is pretty much neck and neck. I know SW leads by a lot, but there's also world records to consider.

And I'm sure this applies to non-pipe competitions as well.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 90% rider 10% board. I do switch pow runs on a 67 swallow tail going to tell me that's impossible?


you just copied and pasted that from another thread. no one cares about your swallow tail lol.


----------

